# Need New Pontiac 455 Engine



## Goatman455 (May 29, 2009)

Found this on ebay, what do you think?


Is that cam too aggressive, I want this thing to have good low-end torque.

eBay - 455 Pontiac Motor


Thanks


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

That cam is really mild, but 550 lb of torque is incredible, nice build. Will work nice with a stock converter. 410 HP is low for a 455, so would cruise nice and run like hell!! Price it good also.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice --- no, you won't be hurting for bottom end torque _at all_.

It'll probably scare you 

Bear


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

Goatman455 said:


> Found this on ebay, what do you think?
> 
> 
> Is that cam too aggressive, I want this thing to have good low-end torque.
> ...


If you are unsure you can buy it and send it to me for testing, i MAY get back to you about it :lol:


----------



## Goatman455 (May 29, 2009)

Just to mention, I am replacing the tranny too, probably going with a wide ratio m-22.

I debated the close ratio, but I think the shorter gears of the wide ratio will be fine, also with a non-peaky motor like a 455 pontiac it seemed a more logical choice, seems to me like the close ratio is better for a more peaky revver.


What do you think?


----------

